# Awl vs. Center punches....



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

I have a spring loaded automatic center punch. That said, I've been picking the silver bullets out of the bottom of my boots and using those self tappers to drill pilots for the past two years.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

An awl can be used for multiple things: scratching on metal, lightweight drift pin for aligning holes, a center punch, hole starter in wood for a screw, etc.

A spring loaded center punch has only one use.

I would buy both.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This awl 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Dasco-Pro-7-in-Scratch-Awl-431-0/100192459 

can be resharpened to use as a center punch, I'd do that. You'll satisfy the list but still have a useful too. For $6 you can have a great tool that's not automatic, you can't buy a good made in USA automatic center punch for triple that. 

http://wireman.com/products/dasco-pro-sharpening-instructions 

He also sells the punch, not as cheap as Home Depot, but you might like to throw him a few bucks for putting up that info.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I keep a Klein awl in my pouch most of the time and use it for all kinds of things.

I also have a center punch in with my drill stuff.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I keep a Klein awl in my pouch most of the time and use it for all kinds of things.


I see Klein makes a 650DD, one that's set up for metal out of the box, is that the one you carry? 

https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/scratch-awls/demolition-scratch-awl


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I used to take an old worn out screw driver and make an awl out of it using my bench grinder.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

An Awl is used to scribe layout lines in woodworking such as hand cut dovetails. Many professional woodworkers will not sand these lines out, as proof that the item was hand made.
It's also used in sheetmetal work to mark layout lines for cutting or bends like a Pittsburgh Seam. 
It can also be used in wood or sheetmetal to mark a center for drilling. It should never be hit with a hammer.
A Center Punch can be hit with a hammer or mallet.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I see Klein makes a 650DD, one that's set up for metal out of the box, is that the one you carry?
> 
> https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/scratch-awls/demolition-scratch-awl



No, mine doesn't have the metal end cap. I'd pick that one up if I saw it in a store. 

I also carry one in my aerial bucket that looks almost exactly like the Dasco you posted, it gets used as a drift punch more than anything


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have always used an awl not a center punch. The difference is the sharpness. I really don't need an awl to be that sharp and nowadays I rarely use one anyway. We used it to start a hole but with cordless drills there is no need.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I have the all metal Klein awl. I don’t use it as much as I used to. I probably use it more for an alignment tool now. It used to get used all the time to make a hole for ground screws. Now all the boxes come with a bump in the box for ground screws. 

The other common use for me is to lightly tap ceramic tile to chip off the glaze. Once a small bit is gone, I use a 1/4” masonry bit to drill a hole for a plastic anchor. Usually without the drill being on hammer. 

Sometimes I’ll use the awl to open up the ceramic tile for the Decora plate screws. 

I also still carry a 3/4” wood chisel in my Veto bag. Barely ever use that anymore. I use my cold chisel more.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

An awl and a center punch are two different tools. As with Channellocks and pipe wrenches there is some crossover on uses. An awl was mainly used, for electric work, in the pre battery drill times as a screw starter in wood. They also work well to clean drywall mud from device screw holes in boxes.

A center punch is mainly used, in electric work, to do precision layout of knock out centers.

Both tools are used for many improvised applications.


----------



## Mellow (Jul 14, 2018)

Thanks guys. 



So.... is this awl https://amzn.to/2HD8xW6 



worth 2.5 times the price of this one



https://www.homedepot.com/p/Dasco-Pro-7-in-Scratch-Awl-431-0/100192459


?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have Klein that is just like the second one. I never used it for anything, other than the odd prying task that it wasn't made for.

Do you really need it? Cause if you don't have a real need now, I would wait until you see what you actually need. 

While I have many other tools in this category, a $8 automatic center punch is the only thing that I ever really used doing normal electrical work.


----------



## Mellow (Jul 14, 2018)

HackWork said:


> Do you really need it?



It's on my tool list, and I'd rather have something actually useful in my bag rather than merely satisfy the tool list.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Mellow said:


> It's on my tool list, and I'd rather have something actually useful in my bag rather than merely satisfy the tool list.


That's the only reason why I bought mine. Never once did I need it or get into trouble for not having it.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Your friend has shared a link to a Home Depot product they think you would be interested in seeing:

Husky3 in. Round Shaft Standard Scratch Awl with Butyrate Handle
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-3...h-Awl-with-Butyrate-Handle-20117752/204255113


I use an awl to line up 4 gang (or more) switch covers. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

For $6.00 I would get the Dasco. You never know when it will come in handy. Maybe even use it as coat hook.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Mellow said:


> It's on my tool list, and I'd rather have something actually useful in my bag rather than merely satisfy the tool list.



It's up to you to decide how much you want to spend on what is a very basic tool. But the list says awl, not center punch, so an awl it is.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> I use an awl to line up 4 gang (or more) switch covers.


You ever try using the cover backwards?









Works pretty well.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> You ever try using the cover backwards?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At doing what Hack? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> At doing what Hack?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


To line up the devices.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> To line up the devices.


O.k. thanks. I use my awl to pull the devices into alignment as I'm putting the trim screw on. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> O.k. thanks. I use my awl to pull the devices into alignment as I'm putting the trim screw on.


That requires the devices to be loose enough to move.

If you put the plate on backwards when the devices are very slightly loose you can move the devices to the proper position. Then remove the plate and screw each one down tight, then put the plate on the correct direction.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> That requires the devices to be loose enough to move.
> 
> 
> 
> If you put the plate on backwards when the devices are very slightly loose you can move the devices to the proper position. Then remove the plate and screw each one down tight, then put the plate on the correct direction.


I see what your saying. I don't mind my switches with a little play. Especially if the box isn't level. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HertzHound said:


> I have the all metal Klein awl. I don’t use it as much as I used to. *I probably use it more for an alignment tool now.* It used to get used all the time to make a hole for ground screws. Now all the boxes come with a bump in the box for ground screws.
> 
> *The other common use for me is to lightly tap ceramic tile to chip off the glaze. Once a small bit is gone, I use a 1/4” masonry bit to drill a hole for a plastic anchor.* Usually without the drill being on hammer.
> 
> ...




I agree with all of that. The chisel is also great for removing pump gaskets and breaking the seal easy or separating motors from drives.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Mellow said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'd buy the Klein one, especially if you use a lot of plastic anchors. The hole it makes is the perfect size for the anchors I use.


----------



## Alexander1989 (Sep 17, 2019)

HackWork said:


> You ever try using the cover backwards?
> 
> View attachment 136558
> 
> ...


It's looks nice!


----------

